# Nike boot recommendations?



## Cruiserdude (Jan 17, 2011)

This is long, I tend to elaborate alot, though this describes where I'm coming from with this. If you can't stand to read it all, just skip to the last paragraph, thanks!

Hey all, need some advice about purchasing my first pair of boots, and I plan on going Nike. I've been boarding for 9-10 years now, but I live in SC and only get to go a few days a year (less than 5 most years). So as funds are tight, I haven't been able to justify getting my own setup, and haven't been able to progress much beyond just basic riding. I'm fairly experienced at that, but still a n00b at anything airborne, though I would classify myself as all-mountain/freeride since that's where I'd like to be if I ever had the opportunity to go more often. 

Anyway, after a particularly bad experience with some beat-up, packed-out Salomons last year with 3.5 inches of heel lift, I swore I would save up and get my own boots, and a good pair at that (I don't buy "entry/beginner-level" products for most anything, as they're typically a waste of money). Anyway, I've kept up with and lusted after alot of different gear for years, and see that many people feel that Nike boots are the best. I've studied the technologies they employ, read lots of reviews, as well as threads on here, easyloungin, and elsewhere, and I've been extremely satisfied with every pair of Nike's I've owned. I can believe that they really are the best, as not many people know how to make shoes as well as Nike, and they have a ton of cash to throw behind serious R&D. I don't care that they're "big corporate", I care about getting the best fitting, best performing, longest lasting boots I can for the money, and it seems like Nike will deliver.

I don't have much money on hand for this, but am willing to spend what I need to get a good pair. Still, $200 is about my limit, and I'd love to spend a good bit less than that if possible. I have not had the opportunity to try on a pair, or take advantage of in-store deals, as there is only one store in the area that carries any snowboard gear. They're a great, locally-owned store that staffs knowledgeable employees, but they carry mostly Burton gear with just a few other additions (686, Forum, Ride). After talking with them briefly, they highly recommended that I get the Nike boots where I can. So brownie points for them for putting my experience above their sales numbers. Anyway, I have no way of trying a pair on, comparing stiffness/support/comfort of the different ones, or seeing any local sales. So I need help making a decision.

I typically wear 10.5 in street shoes, with a few 11's. I can wear 10's, though my feet are a little wide up front so I tend to prefer 10.5's and just have a bit of space in the front of my toes (3/4" or so). I'm talking Nike sizes here, and confirmed today with a few pairs of running/training shoes. I tried on some Burton Invaders in size 10, and they were quite snug all around but no pressure points, and weren't cramping my toes. I know Nike's don't tend to pack out much, and run true to size, and I've never had a pair of sz 10 Nike shoes of my own, so I first need to know which size I should get, 10 or 10.5.

Also, I'd like some advice on which boot. It's looking like I'll just get the Vapens, since they look to be more than enough in terms of features for my needs, and they're the only ones I can afford to buy the 2012 model, unless someone knows where 2012 zf1's or dk's are $200 or less. People say the Kaiju is super-comfy, and they're apparently based on it, which is good, and I admit I love the varsity red/black colorway, since its my school colors (South Carolina Gamecocks). I just worry that it may be too soft, or that something else may be better for my needs? I've seen a few places where I could get last year's ZF1's for a bit less than $200, and 2011 DK's for just a hair more, but it would be hard to track down my size by next weekend (when I'm going), and I'd rather have the extra year of warranty if there aren't any major advantages with a different boot. 

Sorry that was so long, but to wrap up, $200 is my limit, and even that is a bit higher than I feel like I should pay, but I want a good product that will be comfortable and durable. I simply don't have the ability to try any Nike boot on, or even see them in person, anytime before I go, and am not even sure what size I need. I like the Vapens, but don't want to be disappointed in the flex or lack of a feature or something compared to a higher boot. And it goes without saying that the lowest price possible is a huge plus. So what would you people recommend in my situation? :dunno:

Thanks again, especially if you took the time to read the whole thing!


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

Didn't read through it all. You should never cheap out on the most important part of your setup. Nike are great boots and personally the only boot my narrow foot has been truly comfortable in (like pillows on my feet), but you need to try them on first because everyone is different. I tried on Vapens and settled on ZF1's. The vapens have a good bit more flex to them. I wear Nike shoes and ended up with a half size smaller than my shoe size. Remember though; everyone has different feet and wears shoes bigger/smaller. You need to find a place to try them on or risk them not fitting or feeling right.


----------



## jpchase (Jan 1, 2012)

As Tech420 mentioned, they fit great for his narrow feet. I recently tried on Nike Kaijus and they were quite uncomfortable for my wide feet.

Since it sounds like you don't have a store nearby where you can try on some Nikes prior to purchase, I would suggest that you order them from a site with a good return policy.


----------



## Slush Puppie (Aug 15, 2011)

I have Kaijus and they were comfy from day 1. 

I bought them the same size that I wear nike trainers and I'd say they are the same size. But I wished I'd got a half size smaller because you will probably want them more snug that you wear trainers. 

Don't be fooled when you try them in the shop either if they fit before they've been heat moulded, they don't fit. If you are trying any boot in the shop, make sure you take the liner out, your sock off and place your foot in the shell. Move your toes up to the end and see how much space you have behind your heal. If it's only a few mm they are too small, if it's more than 8-10mm they are too big. I learned this too late.

Also (the kaiju anyway) comes with a very flat insole that you will need to replace if you have anything approaching a high arch.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Cruiserdude said:


> *experience with some beat-up, packed-out Salomons last year with 3.5 inches of heel lift*
> 
> *I care about getting the best fitting*
> 
> ...


So after reading the whole thing, these statements stood out.

From what I've read here about Salomons, they're well suited to a foot shaped like yours. My foot is shaped similarily, wide up front with a narrow heel (I am assuming you have a narrow heel?). But the pair you wore were packed out so probably not the best gauge of how a new pair would fit you. Maybe you want to give them another try?

I tried a pair of Nikes last season. Even with J bars, the heel lift was too much and the toe box was way too snug. ThirtyTwo boots seem to fit a wider foot well while still having enough hold to prevent heel lift. 

I tried Salomons, too, but the only pairs were BOA and that created pressure points for me. 

I went with the ThirtyTwo Lashed (fasttrack) and they are the best boots I've tried or worn. So much so that I didn't have to sacrifice anything in fit or comfort. 

If you can try both those brands, I think you might have a better chance with them than Nike.


----------



## Cruiserdude (Jan 17, 2011)

Well thanks so much for the quick replies everyone. I simply cannot find any places within driving distance that have them, from what I can tell there aren't any in the state. As much as I love the south, there are no boardshops around here. Anyway, I need these by thursday, so location is important. I went with Vertical Urge, since they're mentioned on Nike's site and are located in Raleigh, NC, MUCH closer to me than any of the other shops. I went ahead and ordered a pair of the Vapens in sz 10, they didn't have 10.5's, but from my own experience and what Slush Puppie said, I should be fine with a size 10. Also, I know Nike boots are the same size shell for the next half size up, so 10's and 10.5's are the same size outer boot, just with different liners. So if my optimum size is somewhere between 10 and 10.5, hopefully the liner may pack out just enough to give me a perfect, snug fit.

Anyway, I am still a little concerned that it won't fit my foot, and don't know what all I should do to determine if I should keep it or not, as I won't get it till Tuesday or Wednesday, and am leaving Thursday. But they assured me that I can return it with no problems or restocking fees. They actually offered to send a pair of 32 Prions as well since they are also quite comfortable and a good bang for the buck while having a slightly different fit, which jives with what EatRideSleep said. But I wouldn't know which size to get in those either, and don't want to order 3 pairs of boots and have to pay to ship at least 2 back. Besides, I can probably find some 32's locally.

So I'm just hoping and praying that the size 10 Vapens will do the trick, but I need to know some basic tests to make sure I don't end up committing to a pair of boots that don't fit properly. Also, I'd like to know how much Nike's tend to pack out, and if I try to heat-mold them myself with a hair-dryer, would that make the toe box a bit roomier? If they work, awesome, if not I'll just suck it up and go with rentals one last time and start looking more at 32's. 

Thanks again, been a lurker here for awhile now and appreciate the help on my first post here.


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

Dumb choice, find out the hard way.....better yet why not buy them at a shop wherever you are going?


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Cruiserdude said:


> Well thanks so much for the quick replies everyone. I simply cannot find any places within driving distance that have them, from what I can tell there aren't any in the state. As much as I love the south, there are no boardshops around here. Anyway, I need these by thursday, so location is important. I went with Vertical Urge, since they're mentioned on Nike's site and are located in Raleigh, NC, MUCH closer to me than any of the other shops. I went ahead and ordered a pair of the Vapens in sz 10, they didn't have 10.5's, but from my own experience and what Slush Puppie said, I should be fine with a size 10. Also, I know Nike boots are the same size shell for the next half size up, so 10's and 10.5's are the same size outer boot, just with different liners. So if my optimum size is somewhere between 10 and 10.5, hopefully the liner may pack out just enough to give me a perfect, snug fit.
> 
> Anyway, I am still a little concerned that it won't fit my foot, and don't know what all I should do to determine if I should keep it or not, as I won't get it till Tuesday or Wednesday, and am leaving Thursday. But they assured me that I can return it with no problems or restocking fees. They actually offered to send a pair of 32 Prions as well since they are also quite comfortable and a good bang for the buck while having a slightly different fit, which jives with what EatRideSleep said. But I wouldn't know which size to get in those either, and don't want to order 3 pairs of boots and have to pay to ship at least 2 back. Besides, I can probably find some 32's locally.
> 
> ...


If this helps, I'm a size 8 1/2 in a regular shoe. Both size 8 and 8 1/2 fit me in the ThirtyTwo Lashed. I went with the 8, considering heat molding and packing out.

If you can get ThirtyTwos locally, why not go that route? At least to try them and get an idea of fit and a basis for comparison?

I get that you dig Nike and have done a lot of research on Nike boot construction, plus there's the whole colorway that is the same as the Gamecocks haha, but IF the Vapen comes in and doesn't work for you, maybe you can pick up a back up pair of another brand (if you find them locally) so you'll be set for when you leave? That way you won't have to rent a pair and you'll have another option if needed.

I guess what I'm saying is try not to get hung up on the hype of Nike. Sure, it's a great boot...for those whose feet fit the design. 

Good luck! I hope the Vapens end up working out for you but if they don't, having back up plans might be a good idea.


----------



## Cruiserdude (Jan 17, 2011)

EatRideSleep said:


> If this helps, I'm a size 8 1/2 in a regular shoe. Both size 8 and 8 1/2 fit me in the ThirtyTwo Lashed. I went with the 8, considering heat molding and packing out.
> 
> If you can get ThirtyTwos locally, why not go that route? At least to try them and get an idea of fit and a basis for comparison?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the in-depth reply. My local shop can order ThirtyTwo's, but not Nike. When I was there last week they had a pretty limited selection of ThirtyTwo, and nothing in my size (again, they carry mostly Burton). What I meant by getting them locally is I could support a local shop, and likely have the chance to try them on if I wait a few weeks. It's nothing about the hype of the Nike brand, its that everything I have read and everyone I've talked to has raved about the comfort and quality of Nike boots, and I've had great experiences with other Nike products in the past. I simply haven't put the research time into other brands of boots, though I know ThirtyTwo has been around awhile and seems to know what they're doing.

So thanks for the well-wishes, I really hope these Vapens work out. A size 10 or 10.5 Burton works great for me, and I understand they're pretty similar size-wise. I'm going this Thursday, so if the Nike's don't work I'll check again at my local shop to see if they got more ThirtyTwo's in, and of course will check a few places near where I'm going, but hate to ride in them without even wearing them for a few hours on the ride up. I've been waiting a bit for prices/availability to improve, and just found out about this trip last week, which explains the super-short notice. Hopefully I can work something out and not have to rent again, haha.

Any tips as to how they should fit out of the box, and how much they'll break in if they feel a little too snug somewhere?


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Cruiserdude said:


> Thanks for the in-depth reply. My local shop can order ThirtyTwo's, but not Nike. When I was there last week they had a pretty limited selection of ThirtyTwo, and nothing in my size (again, they carry mostly Burton). What I meant by getting them locally is I could support a local shop, and likely have the chance to try them on if I wait a few weeks. It's nothing about the hype of the Nike brand, its that everything I have read and everyone I've talked to has raved about the comfort and quality of Nike boots, and I've had great experiences with other Nike products in the past. I simply haven't put the research time into other brands of boots, though I know ThirtyTwo has been around awhile and seems to know what they're doing.
> 
> So thanks for the well-wishes, I really hope these Vapens work out. A size 10 or 10.5 Burton works great for me, and I understand they're pretty similar size-wise. I'm going this Thursday, so if the Nike's don't work I'll check again at my local shop to see if they got more ThirtyTwo's in, and of course will check a few places near where I'm going, but hate to ride in them without even wearing them for a few hours on the ride up. I've been waiting a bit for prices/availability to improve, and just found out about this trip last week, which explains the super-short notice. Hopefully I can work something out and not have to rent again, haha.
> 
> Any tips as to how they should fit out of the box, and how much they'll break in if they feel a little too snug somewhere?


Sure! Oh okay I thought the ThirtyTwos were more readily available to you locally.

Don't get me wrong - the Nike hype is justified. I would have picked up a pair if they fit me, even though I wasn't thrilled with the available colorway. (Side note I have a Nike shell pant that I really like.)

As for how they should fit out of the box...for me it's just been "knowing" right away - but that's after having tried a lot of different boots. You can search around here for better explanations than I can provide of how they should fit, but I will say remember to flex (like you would in your stance) and see how the fit is when doing that.

Whatever boot you end up using for this trip, hope you have fun!


----------



## druj (Nov 4, 2011)

I got the VAPEN's on size 10,5 even though my sneaker size is 10. My left foot is half a size bigger than my right 
my left, fits really snug, the right is so so snug but it didn't give me any problems. Actually being little bit loose gave me somekinda comfort.

Overally, I'm really happy with the boots. They're comfortable, they don't hurt my feet and they're responsive enough. I do bomb runs most of the time and I don't feel any heel lift.

I'm also still break in period since I only used it for 3 days and I can feel that they're getting better everyday I use them.


----------



## Auggie (Nov 30, 2011)

Here's a little something for you guys to know. I bought the vapens for this season because I tried them on in my local shop and they felt wonderful. I used them about 10 times so far and now they are dead, the inner lacing is a pull sideways method which is then held tight by a little plastic retainer. Well the other day at the mountain I go to tighten up this wonderful boot and that little plastic piece shattered on the left boot. You could imagine I was very upset, nike in my opinion cheaped out in this spot, one small piece that should be made out of aluminum is plastic and ruined my whole day at the mountain by being unable to ride. I am still debating on giving them another chance or going elsewhere.


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

Auggie said:


> Here's a little something for you guys to know. I bought the vapens for this season because I tried them on in my local shop and they felt wonderful. I used them about 10 times so far and now they are dead, the inner lacing is a pull sideways method which is then held tight by a little plastic retainer. Well the other day at the mountain I go to tighten up this wonderful boot and that little plastic piece shattered on the left boot. You could imagine I was very upset, nike in my opinion cheaped out in this spot, one small piece that should be made out of aluminum is plastic and ruined my whole day at the mountain by being unable to ride. I am still debating on giving them another chance or going elsewhere.


You are completely right a tiny little easily replaceable piece definitely means the boot is dead. Send me your "dead" boots so you can go cry and buy something else.


----------



## Cruiserdude (Jan 17, 2011)

I mean that really stinks Auggie that the piece broke on you, but they do come with a warranty. I would expect Nike to provide some of the best support, which is another plus for me, have you not called them to see what they can do?

And when you say the Vapens are dead, you do mean just this piece, right? Just making sure you're not telling me the flex died or whatever after only 10 days riding? Sorry, just a little confused.

Anyway, the boots are in town and out for delivery according to UPS tracking, I'm pretty stoked! Can't wait to see them when they get here, and I'm keeping my fingers crossed that they'll actually fit! Thanks again for everyone's help, hopefully these will work. If not, I'll look at my other options, but hopefully these will be the ones.


----------



## Cruiserdude (Jan 17, 2011)

Well they came in, and they look awesome! They fit and are quite snug around the heel, which feels good, but uncomfortably so around the toes. My toes touch the front but aren't exactly jammed up against it, but do feel rather cramped. I've been wearing them for a few hours and my feet aren't asleep or hurting, but they still feel quite snug, especially in the toes. Will they pack out a bit in this area, or am I screwed since I can't get a different size by Thursday? Again, they're not painful or cutting off circulation, and I read alot of people saying that boots that are pretty tight when new will pack out to be perfect, but I'm just making sure.


----------



## Auggie (Nov 30, 2011)

Tech420 said:


> You are completely right a tiny little easily replaceable piece definitely means the boot is dead. Send me your "dead" boots so you can go cry and buy something else.


Relax their kid, do some research before you try to be a bad ass. Nike's warranty requires that if something goes wrong you must send them in and they are inspected for 4 weeks then if something is wrong they send you a new boot, so that little EASILY replaceable piece as you said is not so easy to replace and frankly I don't have 5 weeks to waste out of a season while under contract. Also I had the piece replaced for free by some good guys at Zumiez who had already gone through Nike's return policy and didn't want me to go through the same, so he took both off a new set and marked them unsellable. I'm am sticking with them do to the fact I never said they were a bad boot actually I specifically said wonderful I was just upset because of the waste of a day due of the event that took place. So do me a favor and go to school tomorrow, learn something, then come on back and talk like a civil human being.

Have a good one mate :thumbsup:


----------



## Auggie (Nov 30, 2011)

Cruiserdude said:


> Well they came in, and they look awesome! They fit and are quite snug around the heel, which feels good, but uncomfortably so around the toes. My toes touch the front but aren't exactly jammed up against it, but do feel rather cramped. I've been wearing them for a few hours and my feet aren't asleep or hurting, but they still feel quite snug, especially in the toes. Will they pack out a bit in this area, or am I screwed since I can't get a different size by Thursday? Again, they're not painful or cutting off circulation, and I read alot of people saying that boots that are pretty tight when new will pack out to be perfect, but I'm just making sure.


Good to hear you got your boots! You will feel cramped at first but as long as your feet are not falling asleep you'll be fine. The will pack very little but with heat mold a lot. Eventually they will conform to your feet and ride very nicely without and pain or cramped feeling. The toes will expand a little like I said the more you mold them the better they get.

Cheers :thumbsup:


----------



## Auggie (Nov 30, 2011)

Cruiserdude said:


> I mean that really stinks Auggie that the piece broke on you, but they do come with a warranty. I would expect Nike to provide some of the best support, which is another plus for me, have you not called them to see what they can do?
> 
> And when you say the Vapens are dead, you do mean just this piece, right? Just making sure you're not telling me the flex died or whatever after only 10 days riding? Sorry, just a little confused.
> 
> Anyway, the boots are in town and out for delivery according to UPS tracking, I'm pretty stoked! Can't wait to see them when they get here, and I'm keeping my fingers crossed that they'll actually fit! Thanks again for everyone's help, hopefully these will work. If not, I'll look at my other options, but hopefully these will be the ones.


Also as stated before the boots are not dead. They would have been due to the 5 week replacement period but luckily I did not have to go through that. The answer in general is not they will not lose their flex or stiffness for that matter.

Ride on :thumbsup:


----------



## nomembername (Mar 21, 2011)

I've got Kaijus and when I first tried them on they were really tight in the toe box and my foot would go numb up to the ankle when i wore them around the house. 

Cue riding at the mountain and they feel awesome. Riding and walking around the house are totally different. The force youll put on the toe box when riding will definitely pack out the liners and I would recommend going through it that way rather than having them heat molded. Do I take off my boots every now and again to let my foot breathe and go back to natural feeling? Yeah but theyre very comfortable boots and packing out is natural. Youll be fine.


----------



## Slush Puppie (Aug 15, 2011)

Sounds to me like you've ended up with the perfect size...

Don't forget they shouldn't fit perfectly until _after_ heat mould/break in.

And if you do get them heat moulded they will put a toe cap on you to before doing in to expand the toe area more.

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Cruiserdude (Jan 17, 2011)

Wow, thanks for the all the great recent replies, I feel pretty good that these will work. I wore them around the house all evening again, and they're already pretty comfortable everywhere but the toes. My toes aren't curling, but they are still jammed together pretty tight. I have hammertoes (bent under) on my ring toes on each foot, and they're going a bit numb after while, but I'm used to that with most snug shoes I wear. Other than that they're already fairly tolerable up front, and quite comfortable everywhere else. I'm really hoping I'll be able to get them heat molded somewhere on the mountain, as I definitely need a bigger toe box. But even if not, sounds like they may pack out just enough after riding to be good. If nothing else, I've worn them several times already for a few hours at a time, and its not like they'll get tighter once I'm riding, so I should be fine.

Thanks again for everyone's help, and I'll definitely let you know how it goes. Always exciting to get another few days of riding in, especially being down here in SC, so I'm really looking forward to see how these perform!


----------



## Cruiserdude (Jan 17, 2011)

Well, sorry it took so long, but time for an update!

First of all, the hype is real! These boots honestly feel like basketball shoes with a high ankle once they're broken in. I wore them on the trip from SC to WV, and with my jeans pulled down they look just like big Air Force 1's, so I didn't even bother taking them off when we stopped for food and such. Got some little gel spacers to put in between my toes, which cramped the toe box even tighter, but had the effect of stretching it out a bit more. By the next day, they fit great! I laced them up in the morning, and can honestly say I didn't have any desire to even loosen them until about midnight. That's right, I wore a pair of snowboard boots all day, and actually enjoyed the experience. They're quite snug all around, but in a good way, and I am glad I stuck with the 10's now that the toes have broken in a bit. 

As far as riding, these are rather soft boots. Not the softest, and their flex is rather lively, but you'd definitely wanna look at another boot in their lineup if you like stiffer boots with tons of support. They're great for me though, since the flex makes them very comfortable to walk in, or even run and jump, and I like a softer boot with a stiffer binding, makes the overall feel of my setup rather adjustable based on how tight my boots and bindings are. Speaking of, these are really adjustable, one of the many advantages of standard laces, but the liners are great with that as well. You can tighten each section of them, and the heel harness is great at really locking your foot in. The combination of Outlast in the liner and the strobel (space blanket) in the shell sole keep your feet nice and warm, but also keep your feet from ever getting hot or sweating even when inside for extended periods. All this added up to great on-hill performance, my feet were so comfortable in every way that I didn't even think about them. 

Its hard to describe, but the energetic feel you get from wearing these makes you want to be more athletic, the same way you just want to run and jump around when you put on a nice pair of basketball shoes. I guess its the same way with all good new gear, but I just rode that much harder, pushed myself more, wanted to ollie off of every bump in the trails, etc. Granted, I'm used to renting equipment and still had a rental board, but I've been going a few days a season for 9 or 10 years and this is the most confident and aggressive I've felt. I'm sure its mostly, if not all, mental, but still its worth mentioning.

Overall, I'm quite happy, these really are great boots, and I'm glad I got the size I did as they really hug my feet now but don't cut off circulation. Thanks for all the help and advice, now I just need to find more opportunities to enjoy them!


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Cruiserdude said:


> Overall, I'm quite happy, these really are great boots, and I'm glad I got the size I did as they really hug my feet now but don't cut off circulation. Thanks for all the help and advice, now I just need to find more opportunities to enjoy them!


Glad to hear they worked out for you!


----------



## Slush Puppie (Aug 15, 2011)

Glad it all worked out! 

Wish I could go back and myself the advice I gave you.. oh well you live an learn


----------

